# Breeders in Atlanta



## hjc (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello, 

I am currently looking for a maltese in Atlanta. My friend introduced me to Barry (don't know his last name), and he has the parents on site and is AKC registered. She got her maltese puppy from him and hasn't had any problems YET (i believe her dog is a year old). 
Has anyone had any experiences with him? 
He seems like a BYB, but maybe a "good BYB" if such exists? I talked with him on the phone and he says that the puppy is 13 wks old, UTD on all shots, dewormed, and comes with neuter and health contract. 
I will be visiting his home on Tuesday and will update you after but until then, can anyone give me advice? 
I've been reading all these terrible stories about the poor pups from puppy mills and BYB and don't want to make the same mistakes. If anyone around Atlanta area could tell me their experiences with Atlanta breeders, it would help a lot. 

Thanks.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

There are well-meaning and kind backyard breeders but it doesn't make them 'good'. 

If you're free in two weeks, the National Maltese specialty is going to be at the Atlanta hilton info can be found here
American Maltese Association 

You will have the chance to meet more maltese show breeders than anywhere else! They won't have puppies for sale at the show but you can get some names, etc. There will be exhibitors from all over the country (and out of the country as well)

i am not familar with a breeder named Barry. how does your friend's puppy look? Does she look like a well bred maltese? 

feel free to pm me if you have any questions. 

and welcome to SM!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Unforgettable Maltese is in Canton GA. Maltese Breeder of Maltese Champions & High Quality Maltese Dogs I don't know much about them, so I am only advising you of their location.

If you can wait a couple of weeks, there is a Maltese Specialty show at the Atlanta Airport Hilton. The weekend events are free. You can attend and see many dogs and many breeders from all over the country. American Maltese Association - National Specialty


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Unforgettable Maltese is in Canton GA. Maltese Breeder of Maltese Champions & High Quality Maltese Dogs I don't know much about them, so I am only advising you of their location.
> 
> If you can wait a couple of weeks, there is a Maltese Specialty show at the Atlanta Airport Hilton. The weekend events are free. You can attend and see many dogs and many breeders from all over the country. American Maltese Association - National Specialty


LOL! great minds think alike!!!

To the OP,
ask barry if he is going to the specialty show. If he has not a clue what you are talking about, to me, that would raise a huge red flag and he is most likely a breeder who is breeding purely for profit and not to better the breed.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi, I used to live in ATL and I have never heard of the breeder you are referring to. Did you have a website for the breeder? 

Based on what you have said it does sound like he may be a BYB and while he may be a "good person" in a number of ways, most of us here would say that there is no such thing as a "good BYB" in terms of being a good place to get a puppy. It would be kinda like saying I found this guy who loves animals and he treats them really well, and while he has no formal training in veterinary care, would he be a good vet for me to go to? 

Breeding is a huge responsibility and should only be undertaken by the most dedicated and ethical individuals who take the time to become involved in understanding the breed fully before they breed. They do not breed to produce puppies for a market, but instead to preserve and share a breed we love for generations to come. 

Now, when I lived in ATL I went to shows and met some wonderful breeders. Two of my dogs came from Debbie Cleckley at Jacob Matlese in Alabama. There are a lot of great people down that way, you can check out the list on the AMA website or consider meeting some dedicated show breeders by attending local shows. 

Good luck with your search and if you want to ask me questions about my experiences, please let me know.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Your friend doesn't know the kennel name of her breeder?

Call her and ask. There are many "Barry's" in the world. 

Make sure you do your homework, which is what you are doing by asking about Barry. However, your friend is a phone call away, with a kennel name.

Never go with a Puppy Producer. Continue your homework, and keep us updated.

Welcome to SM: :cheer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You should stop in the the airport hilton on Saturday, May 8th just for the heck of it. There are going to be MANY maltese there, show and pet quality. If you truly love the maltese breed, you'll think you're in heaven!!!:chili:


----------

